# Not so typical Physical Exam Question:



## AndrewD83 (20 Sep 2004)

I got the physical this Friday and am I a little worried about it.  Unfortunately my summer job kept me too busy to work out nearly as hard as I usually do.  And my running and pushups severely suffered from it.

Now I am wondering whether I should delay my physical for a month to help me get back in my one mile in 8 mintue shape.

When the board reviews ones application do they check the physical to see if you passed?  Or is it more competitive such as... 'Person X' can do an extra twenty pushups and ten more situps than 'Person Y' so lets give 'Person X' a job instead.

(I realize they take in consideration the ENTIRE application of a person but this is just an example)

I am going for Military Police (first choice) or Infantry (alternative choice) if it makes a difference.


----------



## arctictern (20 Sep 2004)

The PT test that you take during the application process is a joke. All you do is a grip test(very very easy), 19 push ups/sit ups, 6minute step test and then you give them your paluse. You could grab any average guy off of the street, send him to do the PT test and he'd pass with flying colours.

Sorry that I didn't answer all of your questions.. I am basically saying that it's nothing to lose any sleep over.


----------



## SEB123 (20 Sep 2004)

dont worry about it man, if you dont passed this time they let you do another one


----------



## humint (20 Sep 2004)

All you need to do is the required numbers -- 19 push-ups, 19 sit-ups, grip test, and step-test. You will not be asked to do a run. Don't get stressed over this, just do it.  

Check the following:

http://www.sentex.net/argylls/p_help_file.html

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/fitness_eval_e.aspx?bhcp=1


----------



## AndrewD83 (21 Sep 2004)

Thanks for the great posts guys.  I guess I'll keep the appointment.  I am just anxious to get my interviews over with to start the long 6 to 18 month security check part.  (probably going to be long for me since I lived in three different places within the last four to five years)

*Argylls are you sure you only have to do the least amount of situps and pushups required?  I thought you kept on going until failure...*


----------



## Bograt (21 Sep 2004)

Yes you go until failure, but on the Physical test sheet there are just the boxes "Met the requirement" and "Did not meet the requirements". Make sure you do the push ups the "CF way" First time I did it, I was doing them wrong and was corrected. Instead of doing 30+ wrong push ups I did 20 right ones.


----------



## BDTyre (21 Sep 2004)

The physical test sheet I saw had fields to fill in the number of push-ups, sit-ups, etc.; only at the end did it have a "pass/fail" box.


----------



## Northern Touch (21 Sep 2004)

Whether you go to failure or not is pretty much up to the person administering the test.  When I did mine I was pretty much told to stop at 20 sit ups and 20 push ups because I met the standard and there was no reason to do anymore.


----------



## SEB123 (21 Sep 2004)

I did 19 push-ups , 19 sit-ups, and I leave in 1 month for st-jean so dont worry about ahow much push-ups you do


----------

